
Your portfolio needs plenty of stocks, whatever your age - yonibot
http://nytimes.com/2016/02/06/your-money/why-your-portfolio-needs-plenty-of-stocks-whatever-your-age.html
======
tzs
Note: that is part one of a two part article. Here is part two [1].

Spoiler: "Indeed — except for known, near-term financial obligations like a
large tax bill that you might owe on April 15 or a down payment on a house
you’re buying in the next few months — the best asset allocation, nearly all
the time, is 100 percent stocks."

Here is the HN discussion of the second part from a few days ago [2], although
I'm not sure it counts as a discussion since there was only one comment.

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/13/your-money/how-much-of-
you...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/13/your-money/how-much-of-your-nest-
egg-to-put-into-stocks-all-of-it.html)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11105038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11105038)

